# The Rambling Redwoods Project



## rocky1 (Oct 12, 2016)

@ripjack13 - Everyone is showing off their Redwood Projects out of Anthony's burls, I had to ask...

How's your burls doing Marc?

Because mine have gone absolutely nuts!

Reactions: Way Cool 4


----------



## Lou Currier (Oct 13, 2016)

@rocky1 how is that going to fair in the wonderful Florida environment?


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 13, 2016)

Mine looks a little weak. Should it be in a bucket like your Rocky?


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 13, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Mine looks a little weak. Should it be in a bucket like your Rocky?


needs more sun...


----------



## Blueglass (Oct 13, 2016)

Man that is cool. My guess is it will thrive in FL.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 13, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> needs more sun...


Aha....


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 13, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Aha....



It is a tree- grows in Ca. Lots of sun- put it in front of south facing window


----------



## Kevin (Oct 13, 2016)

Marc I don't see any images. Here's what I see (shrunk a lot)...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 13, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Mine looks a little weak. Should it be in a bucket like your Rocky?



Mine are in a bucket, sitting under the middle of the carport. It needs sun, but not necessarily direct sunlight Marc. I filled it about half full when I first got them because it got hung up in the mail a day or two, and it was really HOT down here at the time. Figured they would soak up a bunch of water right off the bat. They didn't necessarily do that, and the shorter ones that were submerged didn't take off right away, the bigger one sticking up out of the bucket budded out in a matter of days. Since they sprouted we've simply kept about 2 inches of water in the bottom of the bucket. Don't recall what I got from Anthony but there's a half dozen or so in the bucket. I'm going to have to find separate home for them shortly before I have a mess!!



Lou Currier said:


> @rocky1 how is that going to fair in the wonderful Florida environment?





Blueglass said:


> Man that is cool. My guess is it will thrive in FL.



Searched the internet extensively before jumping off into this and found mixed results in Florida attempts at growing Redwoods.

UF says they are a poor candidate for growing here. Give all the specifics on soil needs, Ph, and what not, and I couldn't find anything to indicate there is reason they shouldn't grow here. Maybe not everywhere, maybe not on a commercial scale, but I should be able to raise them.

Central part of the state Lowes/Home Depot/Wally World or someone had given Redwood saplings away with purchases a few years back and several people had tried to raise them. Most reported they did well up to about 3 - 4 years old and died. I almost wonder if they were planted in sandier soil, and it simply didn't provide nutritional needs at that point in their growth cycle.

Found one gentleman over around Tallahassee reported raising them, had been for 20+ years, and having a few trees up to 60 ft. tall. According to what he was saying, they do better in low ground, thus heavier wetter soils. They don't like fertilizer, he suggested simply mulching them if you thought they needed fertilizing. Also said they seemed to do better starting them under the canopy of his bigger trees, so I'm guessing the dropped needles adjust soil Ph and nutrients to more appropriately meet their needs as most trees do.

Found one other report of Redwoods growing along the Florida/Georgia line in NE Florida, no specifics as to where, but those two reports put me somewhere in the middle, and my prognosis should be good. Have a little swamp out here in the front yard that I mow around on the east side, they'll get direct sunlight when the sun is overhead, maybe a little morning exposure, otherwise indirect sunlight most of the day. Not to mention they'll be right out beside the road for everyone to wonder what they are in years to come. 




Mike1950 said:


> It is a tree- grows in Ca. Lots of sun- put it in front of south facing window



While it is a tree that grows in California, one needs to remember that side of that mountains is essentially rain forest. Growing beneath the canopy the sapling wouldn't necessarily be a good candidate for direct sunlight. At least one report I found on growing them down here indicated they did better if NOT planted in direct sun.

That may not be the case way up north where Marc is however, as the days are getting considerably shorter up there already. Window on the south side of the house may be the ticket at the moment, but it may be too much mid-summer. You may need to move them under a shade tree out in the middle of the yard, or to the east side of the house.

As stated above, when I got mine, I tossed them in that bucket, filled it about half full of water, and set it against the wall in the middle of the carport where it's been sitting since. We add a little water occasionally, but that's all we've done. All they've had to date is indirect sunlight.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 13, 2016)

my point was where he had them on counter was not enough light.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 13, 2016)

If it's on the counter, you're very likely correct Mike... I'm getting the same thing for pictures that Kevin is up there. Didn't see that in his posts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 13, 2016)

rocky1 said:


> If it's on the counter, you're very likely correct Mike... I'm getting the same thing for pictures that Kevin is up there. Didn't see that in his posts.



that is funny- i see his posts fine- see this??


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 13, 2016)

You got me man!! All I see is the circles with lines through them like Kevin posted above, your post I see fine; I have no clue what's going on there. 

But yes... Given that picture, it needs more sunlight. This time of year, with your shorter days up there Marc, it would probably do well in a southern window exposure. Omce the days lengthen again, you may need to move it to a spot that is a little shaded.


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 13, 2016)

Ok...so when would be a good time to plant em outside?


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 13, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Marc I don't see any images. Here's what I see (shrunk a lot)...
> 
> View attachment 114921



How bout now?


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 13, 2016)

rocky1 said:


> If it's on the counter, you're very likely correct Mike... I'm getting the same thing for pictures that Kevin is up there. Didn't see that in his posts.



Can you see em now?


----------



## Kevin (Oct 13, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Can you see em now?



Yes. Before I posted that I couldn't see them I looked at your post in edit mode and nothing was uploaded and there were no links, so there was no way for any images to be seen during that time. Must have caught you between edits.


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 13, 2016)

Weird. I thought it would show up. I used the pix from my google photos account. I right clicked em to view in another tab, then cut n pasted the url, like I usually do. It seems as though it doesn't work. But they show if you have a google account, and are logged in.
Soo..I won't be doing that again...


----------



## Kevin (Oct 13, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Weird. I thought it would show up. I used the pix from my google photos account. I right clicked em to view in another tab, then cut n pasted the url, like I usually do. It seems as though it doesn't work. But they show if you have a google account, and are logged in.
> Soo..I won't be doing that again...



I have two G accounts and am always logged in to the WB one automatically on all "devices" and my PC which seems to be considered too archaic to be considered a "device" by all these hipster developers who seem to be taking over. I'm bumfuzzled about it all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 13, 2016)

I'd go visit my county agent and inquire when to plant, just to see his/her face when you explain what you're planting. 

https://www.giant-sequoia.com/ - See the Gallery - Links to trees in your state, many with names and addresses. 

Google - Growing Redwood Trees in Connecticut - Lots of info there Marc.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 13, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Can you see em now?



Yep... Now they're up there. But not until I opened my g-mail account.


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 13, 2016)

http://sunnyfortuna.com/explore/redwoodreproduction.htm - Interesting read... You got neighbors close?

Page 2 of that discusses growing trees from burls. It's actually considered cloning them as they carry the same DNA as the parent tree. And, said DNA is typically thousands of years old.

 You do realize that means... @Brink 's great, great, great, great, great, great, great, great, great... grandpappy mighta swung from our tree's branches!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 13, 2016)

Another interesting site... http://www.monumentaltrees.com/en/ - Contains all species, state by state registry of monumental trees.


----------



## Brink (Oct 14, 2016)

rocky1 said:


> http://sunnyfortuna.com/explore/redwoodreproduction.htm - Interesting read... You got neighbors close?
> 
> Page 2 of that discusses growing trees from burls. It's actually considered cloning them as they carry the same DNA as the parent tree. And, said DNA is typically thousands of years old.
> 
> You do realize that means... @Brink 's great, great, great, great, great, great, great, great, great... grandpappy mighta swung from our tree's branches!



Go back that many generations, most everyone's ancestors were probably swinging from those trees


----------



## Anthony (Oct 15, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> View attachment 114944
> 
> View attachment 114945
> 
> View attachment 114946


Damn! jipjack they really taking off . glad to c urs and Rocky's are making it . if I can get these out to more people ,maybe years from now the North West isn't the only place that has redwoods.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Anthony (Oct 15, 2016)

I gotta get @Sprung his , I've been growing it for him in the meantime.


----------



## Sprung (Oct 15, 2016)

Anthony said:


> I gotta get @Sprung his , I've been growing it for him in the meantime.



I actually sent you a PM on that, lol! At this point it's best to wait and give it a go next year for me. We've already got below freezing one night so far and I no longer have a good window to put it in to get enough light during the winter. Next year would give a much better chance to try it here!


----------



## Anthony (Oct 15, 2016)

I got your pm , I was going to send it anyway . I kinda fell off the woodbarter scene for a bit . when I say I'm going to do something I stick to it , sometimes I'm a but late on the delivery though. I'll keep ur burl growing till it warms up where u r and I haven't forgot about the blanks either .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 15, 2016)

Anthony said:


> Damn! jipjack they really taking off . glad to c urs and Rocky's are making it . if I can get these out to more people ,maybe years from now the North West isn't the only place that has redwoods.



Check out the link top of the page, has a state by state listing of known redwoods. Few states you need to work on, but a lot of them you might not expect already have a few known specimens.


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 15, 2016)

rocky1 said:


> I'd go visit my county agent and inquire when to plant, just to see his/her face when you explain what you're planting.
> 
> https://www.giant-sequoia.com/ - See the Gallery - Links to trees in your state, many with names and addresses.
> 
> Google - Growing Redwood Trees in Connecticut - Lots of info there Marc.



I've seen that one.


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 15, 2016)

rocky1 said:


> Yep... Now they're up there. But not until I opened my g-mail account.



I re inserted them instead of linking to google, so they will show for everyone.


----------

